# postpartum itchy crotch



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

After having dd 10 days ago, I had a couple of first-degree perineal tears and some 'road rash' as the midwives said. It hasn't been too bothersome at all until the last couple of days, and now it ITCHES something fierce! Awful! Mws say it is just the feeling of healing, and I'm sure the constant dampness of lochia isn't helping, but does anyone know of anything that will calm it down some? Herbs? Baking soda water? Ack!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I like to use a few drops of lavender oil or tea tree oil in a squirt bottle of warm water.







Then dry yourself with a hair dryer (on warm, not hot!).









kegeling also helps relieve some of the itchiness.

hope that helps.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Not so fun. Congratulations on the new baby!

I would try a couple of drops of tea tree oil on your pad. I'm not sure that it would work with disposable ones (I use cloth)...but it cools itches big time.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

herbal bath, sitz bath, regular bath...get the idea?


----------



## Whisper-ma-Phone (Apr 10, 2006)

If you can find it and it's in the budget, the Earth Mama Angel Baby "Earth Mama Bottom Balm" is my new favourite thing! It's cooling and tingly and wonderful!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Do you use cloth or disposable pads?

I noticed that everytime I would put on a disposable pad I itched and even burned like crazy, even though I didn't tear with either kid.

If you use cloth, I'm no help


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

Might be yeast? I got a terrible yeast infection after ds was born, due to the warm moist environment and not airing out enough, combined with neglecting my probiotic intake. Thankfully it did not migrate upward and become a thrush issue for me and ds to deal with.

If you think it might be yeast - Yogurt & probiotics, OTC pharmaceutical remedy if needed!


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I've switched over to cloth as of a couple days ago, notice some difference for the better. Definitely can't do the pads with the gross plastic mesh on top. I hate pads. I would kill for a tampon, but alas...
I'm still a devoted user of the squirtbottle, and hope to get some tto to add in soon. THe hairdryer has been helping too. *Hope* it's not yeast, I haven't had a yeast infection in forever, but I'll up the probiotics anyway, can't hurt.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

